# Wake and Bake Suggestions



## growgirl925 (Jun 26, 2013)

I love Sativas. Well, let me be honest I love ALL weed, and I'm looking for something good for morning smoking. AK-47 has been my choice ganja for the AM but I want to try something different. I just don't want to end up in a total stupor by mid-day. Any suggestions?


----------



## Josh3235 (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't have any specific strains to suggest you, but you're going to want an almost pure sativa strain. But some still make you tired. I had a Jamaican me crazy wax last week and it's suppose to be pure sativa, and it was, but at the end of the high, I was tired. Maybe because I smoked a lot of it, lol. But I figured out the best thing to do is not smoke during the day. I only smoke for dinner and bed during the week and then enjoy myself on the weekends. It helps keep your tolerance down so you can actually enjoy the high more and smoke less at the same time.


----------



## ParanoidStoner (Jul 21, 2013)

Bhutanese thimphu is your strain. hard to find.
But its a feelgood upper that u can smoke all day long with out exhaustion

otherwise durban poison is the most natural sativa strain outthere.


----------



## john gold (Aug 4, 2013)

strain that has genetic from our around they equator will mostly be pure stavia.like thailand /loas/vietnam/ect.as a lot off they strains are crossed with indicas.just make sure that a strain you pick flowers is 11 weeks our more than your halfway there.


----------



## Constiello (Aug 5, 2013)

Wake n bake?

Try puff puff pass out


Lol in all honesty I would recommend a hybrid for wake and bake. When I wake up I got tummy aches, sore body, slowness, etc. so an indica aspect helps, and of course sativa does its thing to wake me up


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 5, 2013)

Constiello said:


> Wake n bake?
> 
> Try puff puff pass out
> 
> ...


My favorite strain for wake n bake is marley's collie. Great sativa uplift clear and has enough to stop the aches as well.


----------



## spek9 (Aug 6, 2013)

My votes go to Super Lemon Haze or Super Sour Diesel 

-spek


----------

